# classical music in kickstarter



## nikolas (Mar 23, 2012)

Well,

I'll admit it outright! I've launched a kickstarter project, which is live after a lot of effort.

But it's not exactly "flying" or "flowing"... It is moving and it's got some funds in already, but hardly enough. 

Being a composer for computer games, along with being a music publisher and composer of contemporary classical music, I thought that things would move in higher speeds. But apparently such velocity is reserved for other media (computer games or animation in particular). 

Do you think that there IS a place in the crowd funding culture for contemporary classical music? 

Nikolas


----------

